# Photoshop cs5 or Elements



## Karen2582 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just wondering what the difference is? I've worked with cs3 and loved it. I'm now working on a mac and need to purchase either cs5 or maybe Elements...


----------



## myfotoguy (Oct 12, 2010)

I guess it depends on your needs. For strictly photographic needs I find PS Elements meets my needs and have not considered moving to it's "big sibling".

I have heard if you have more graphics need PSE will fall short, but for strictly photographic editing and adding effects, for me, PSE is plenty.

I don't do a ton of advanced editing (so you know where my opinion comes from). When I do, as I have said, I find PSE and filters and add-inds meet my needs.


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree with myfotoguy.

If you can afford it then just get the full version.

If you dont need the extra stuff or want to save money get elements.


----------



## ann (Oct 12, 2010)

one of the reason for elements , only about 20% of PS is for photographers which seems like a lot of money for little value. They took the important features and put them in a stand alone product. 

There are some things it can't do, but there is a lot you can do.

However, since you already have cs3 you should be able to upgrade unless you have changed os, then i would check with adobe and see about switch your liscense, it may cheaper all the way around.


----------



## Karen2582 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any advice on Lightroom?


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2010)

The editing function in Lightroom 3 is Camera RAW 6 (ACR), which you also get with CS5 as a standalone application. Lightroom's main function is as image cataloging software (database management).
If you produce 1500 images a week, week-in-week-out, get Lightroom 3 for the workflow benefits it has.

Elements 9 will be a serious downgrade from CS3, because you will lose about 60% of the capabilites you now have with CS3. The version of Camera Raw in Elements 9 is seriously de-featured.

You have Camera RAW 4 (ACR). It came with your CS3.

Both CS5 and Camera Raw 6 have some really nice upgrades in tool performance and capabilities. The 'Content-Aware' feature new to CS5 is very handy, as is the improved noise reduction and snapshot capabilites of Camera RAW.

what's new in Photoshop | Adobe Photoshop CS5


----------

